# [FREE] [APP][2.2+] Pinout Reference Guide



## SigEpFlipper (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey guys. Please take a look at my first app. It is a simple pinout reference guide for IT Technicians and Network Engineers. I wasn't too thrilled at the ones I found already in the market and I've been looking to start developing my own apps so I ended up creating this....

Here is the market link:
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.riverside.wired

Hope everyone finds this as useful as I do. If there are any issues with this app please email me.

Thanks!


----------

